# Goat QView



## rondiaz (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...3&l=13128ce084

My Canon A75 is dying sorry for the fuzzy pics, I couldn't find my other cam or the card for my HV30.  Rub was a Greek style, ingredients pictured.  After a few hours, spritzed hourly with lemon juice.  Honestly it was great but a little chewy, I think these could have stood to be foiled about 4 hours in because the goat was a bit old (ie over 1 year).  None the less awesomecross.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Ron,  Thanks for sharing the views.  At what temp did you smoke the goat at and for how long?  Could you share your rub?


----------



## rivet (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice looking food! Thanks for sharing, but why do you have a cat and a puppy in a cage?


----------



## rondiaz (Jun 29, 2009)

Ha, kitty nabbed a bit o meat off the counter so mother thought she should get cozy with the puppy.  As you can see kitty was not that pleased.

As for the rub, I have no measurements, but I used Kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, oregano, rosemary, and Cavendar's Greek seasoning.  I gave the meat a nice coating of EVOO before putting on the rub, and after a few hours in spritzed with lemon juice a few times.  

I'm lacking a proper thermometer yet, the smoker's was showing 215-220.  It was on for about 6 hours.


----------



## rondiaz (Jun 29, 2009)

The sides were a Greek pasta salad and Greek Salad.  All good, althoguh I would skip the Garbanzo beans in the pasta salad next time.  I know they are good for you but I am just not a big fan.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 29, 2009)

sweet we love goat here I guess will will try to smoke it now. Looks yummo


----------



## rickw (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice looking grub. Never had goat but would sure like to try it.


----------



## wanbli (Jun 29, 2009)

I've only had smoked and sauced goat once. It was as good as any other red meat I've eaten smoked or otherwise.


----------



## markspacer (Jun 30, 2009)

Goat looks awesome... 

I had goat (cabrito) on my last trip to Mexico for work. It was slow roasted over an open charcoal fire, and tasted awesome. I'd love to do one here at home, but I'm not so sure I could even get the butcher to order one for me.


----------



## gnubee (Jun 30, 2009)

There is an East Indian restaurant here that has goat korma on the menu. It is awesome. My wife won't sit with me if I order goat. A win win situation if I ever saw one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will have to try some Baby backs done greek style. 

PS that young lady looks like she is trying to bite right through that bone. 
The smile on her face says that that is some tasty food.


----------

